# GEEEEZZZZ!!!! I hate Ex-Wifes!!!!!!



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

So im sitting on the porch the other day, enjoying a good, cold crown & coke with my girlfreind, and this car pulls in the driveway and a lady gets out of it and comes up to us, throws papers at me and says " you've been served deadbeat" !!! 
***!!!
I told her it would be in her best interest to get her a** of of my property immediatly!

Well, my divorce was final 3/24/09, the ex-wfe was awarded the dodge 4x4, and some credit card depts, which she has not paid on cent on, the vehicle was reposessed, and the cards are maxed out from late fees, over limit fees etc.... GO FIGURE.

Well June 30th, the credit union calls me and informs me the truck is in their possesion, and i need to bring $1590.00 come get it, or face a judgement after it is auctioned off, so I payed them, i now have the truck which payments are current on. I have ALSO caught up the credit cards as well. I have *only* done this to save my credit.

The papers i was served was to inform me that the ex-wife is filing contempt on me for having posession of HER truck!!!!! She is "praying" for 180 days in jail and a $500.00 fine, due to the fact that she believes that these types of actions will continue, and she will not be able to uphold her COURT ORDERED obligations. i have EVERY document and reciept for every payment on the truck and credit cards, HER obligations have cost me in excess of $6000.00!!!!!

AM I IN CONTEPT OF COURT?? 
CAN THIS REALLY BE *LEGAL*??? 
CAN I BE REIMBURSED FROM HER??


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

You should have brought contempt charges against her when she failed to uphold her financial responsibilities via the divorce decree. 

I would speak to your attorney.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Call your attorney. Let him figure it out.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

take the papers to your lawyer, and write down everything ex- said to you while it is fresh on your mind have the GF co-sign the bottom and date it.

wisdom from the 2cool peanut gallery.....LOL


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

I had the credit card debt also, but in my case my ex wrecked the car(with my daughter in) and then told me in was going to buy her a new car. Didn't happen. I was toting the note on the car. Got me out of that and got some insurance $ too. She got stuck with the storage fee at the wrecker yard. *VINDICATION!*


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> take the papers to your lawyer, and write down everything ex- said to you while it is fresh on your mind have the GF co-sign the bottom and date it.
> 
> wisdom from the 2cool peanut gallery.....LOL


I just did speak to my attorney, her words were "why in the h*** do you have the truck??" so i explained it. 
She also said to bring her the papers i was served, and said we may have a mess on our hands.
DARN IT!!


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

Make sure you bring the receipts and get a letter from the bank if possible. You may still get screwed and just paid all that money for nothing on the truck and the judge may award it back to her especially if the bank didnt give her the oppurtinty to get it first and you were the last resort. Sometimes banks dont do what they are suppose to do, they just want the money paid. It will depend on the judge about contempt but he or she may understand about wanting to save your credit. I feel for you. I have a repossession and forclosure on my credit b/c the ex decided to tell the bank I left the country and they didnt try to contact me to save anything. The best advice is to get an attorney and try to file back at her for contempt for not taking care of the bills to keep your credit good. Good Luck!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

its cheeper to keep her......sorry bro. Hope it works out


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

So... she was awarded the truck, but the truck was still in your name and she got it reposessed, the bank told you to come pay the money and get the truck or you were at default, because it's in your name, and she wants the truck back, even though she apparently can't afford it??

Hmmm.....


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

24Buds said:


> its cheeper to keep her......sorry bro. Hope it works out


WRONG!!! 
Not when there is infedelity involved, that was money well spent, ALL $23,000.00 of it!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

100% correct, she can afford it and the insurance no problem with what she is getting from me in child support alone, and have quite a bit left over! If you recall the house is paid for, so she has no real bills except necessities. 
Just sounds like a revenge tactic to me.



Tiny said:


> So... she was awarded the truck, but the truck was still in your name and she got it reposessed, the bank told you to come pay the money and get the truck or you were at default, because it's in your name, and she wants the truck back, even though she apparently can't afford it??
> 
> Hmmm.....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> WRONG!!!
> Not when there is infedelity involved, that was money well spent, ALL $23,000.00 of it!


Agreed, Sanity is priceless.

Hey Gregr1971 we need to start a club for divorced guy who get raped by the women and the system.. LOL!, but not really funny.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

gregr1971 said:


> WRONG!!!
> Not when there is infedelity involved, that was money well spent, ALL $23,000.00 of it!


ok ok take it easy. I'm not your ex-wife.

You know why divorce cost so much?........

its worth it. Better. It was just a joke. Green to ya after 24hours and 24Buds.:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sounds like you got setup by her


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

GOTTA LOVE BRAZORIA COUNTY TEXAS!!!



saltwatersensations said:


> Agreed, Sanity is priceless.
> 
> Hey Gregr1971 we need to start a club for divorced guy who get raped by the women and the system.. LOL!, but not really funny.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Agreed, Sanity is priceless.
> 
> Hey Gregr1971 we need to start a club for divorced guy who get raped by the women and the system.. LOL!, but not really funny.


the only prerequisite to join the club should be "are you a man?"

cause we all get screwed in divorce.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> 100% correct, she can afford it and the insurance no problem with what she is getting from me in child support alone, and have quite a bit left over! If you recall the house is paid for, so she has no real bills except necessities.
> Just sounds like a revenge tactic to me.


Dangit dude, I'm starting to think it'd be cheaper to bury her....


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> GOTTA LOVE BRAZORIA COUNTY TEXAS!!!


I'm there with Ya. I spend nearly $30K to get custody and won. That was 6 years ago with a judgment of $100 per month in Child support. She paid for two months and has yet to pay for a single thing since. The last time that I tried to get he to doa single thing the AG laughed and sayed that I should be thankfull that I won and not to worry about her ever paying me a dime. You gotta love the system when you do thing the correct way they don't see it that way.

Sorry to ramble on your thread Greg, But it is good to hear that you are enjoying the front porch with someone new regardless of the BS that the EX is slinging at ya. I give you a call I have a little side job for ya, here in the next few weeks.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Send it my way, im sure this round wont be cheap!!



Bull Fish said:


> I'm there with Ya. I spend nearly $30K to get custody and won. That was 6 years ago with a judgment of $100 per month in Child support. She paid for two months and has yet to pay for a single thing since. The last time that I tried to get he to doa single thing the AG laughed and sayed that I should be thankfull that I won and not to worry about her ever paying me a dime. You gotta love the system when you do thing the correct way they don't see it that way.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on your thread Greg, But it is good to hear that you are enjoying the front porch with someone new regardless of the BS that the EX is slinging at ya. I give you a call I have a little side job for ya, here in the next few weeks.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

24Buds said:


> its cheeper to keep her......sorry bro. Hope it works out


Speaking from my experience....... Its a very fine line between cheeper to keep em & BROKE & HAPPY !!!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I'm still paying to make mine an Ex but we're not there yet. lol


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

holy ****, and people still keep asking me why I've never been married. I would blow about every gasket if this happened. Good luck.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you need to mail the credit union and the credit card co's a copy of the divorce judgement *certified letter receipt requested*.............now.

nothing to say this won't happen again.........right ?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

this was done as soon as i BOUGHT a certified copy from the courthouse, and of course it did no good. I also sent a copy to all 3 credit agencies.



CoastalOutfitters said:


> you need to mail the credit union and the credit card co's a copy of the divorce judgement *certified letter receipt requested*.............now.
> 
> nothing to say this won't happen again.........right ?


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

No offense meant, but where do you guys find these women? I've never heard of such angry, jaded, bloodthirsty women. There's only one thing I could think of doing that would send my wife over the edge like this, and that's cheat on her.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

monster said:


> No offense meant, but where do you guys find these women? I've never heard of such angry, jaded, bloodthirsty women. There's only one thing I could think of doing that would send my wife over the edge like this, and that's cheat on her.


2 things that immediately and forever change the demeanor of even the sweetest woman on earth:

wedding cake
divorce papers


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

See post # 26.



monster said:


> No offense meant, but where do you guys find these women? I've never heard of such angry, jaded, bloodthirsty women. There's only one thing I could think of doing that would send my wife over the edge like this, and that's cheat on her.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I feel ya bud. Mine handed me divorce papers upon my return from an overseas deployment. Stuck me with all the bills after she ran everything up and ensured that I was maxed out on paying CS, then has the nerve to get on me when I dont get the kids good enough presents etc.. or why I cant afford to run to Tennessee every other weekend to see them etc.....


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Greg after mine I was fortionate to have ended up with a pot to *&^^ in but it had a hole in it. I'll give you a call this afternoon I will be down around LA woking on the boat.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

sounds good.


Bull Fish said:


> Greg after mine I was fortionate to have ended up with a pot to *&^^ in but it had a hole in it. I'll give you a call this afternoon I will be down around LA woking on the boat.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Actually to her misfortune, i have an abundance of text messages and emails of her flat out REFUSING to allow me to excersise my visitation rights to my child, they have blocked my #'s per her boyfreinds request, and he has told me via text that i better not call, come by or bother them, or else i will see him "locked and loaded", so i have to believe the judge will look at that as a much worse form of contempt over a materialistic asset.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> 2 things that immediately and forever change the demeanor of even the sweetest woman on earth:
> 
> wedding cake
> divorce papers


LMAO! HAHAHA Oh you forgot to add not getting her way.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

monster said:


> No offense meant, but where do you guys find these women? I've never heard of such angry, jaded, bloodthirsty women. There's only one thing I could think of doing that would send my wife over the edge like this, and that's cheat on her.


Mine came from Freeport:spineyes:. Wasn't thinking with my brain I guess. Been paying for it now for 10 years. I'd laugh at this because it sounds like my ex but it still hurts.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Maybe it's a Brazoria County thing? Mine came from Sweeny, feel your pain, been through the same situtation minus the kids (thank God). Good luck!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

An ex-wife post on 2coolfishing. Great I have an idea for ya. Ask her to go on an off shore fishing trip. Fill her life jacket with lead sinkers and go fishing. Problem solved. Maybe you can take my ex with ya to. Joking of course. 

PS~ it’s not cheaper to keep-er. No amount of money is worth being miserable. The sad thing is you still have to put up with them after the divorce. I have been divorced for a little over two years now. Her relationship with the guy she was fooling with is not working out the way she had it figured. Now she wants the kids back… I don’t freaking think so darlin. Can ya feel the luv?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Maybe it's a Brazoria County thing? Mine came from Sweeny, feel your pain, been through the same situtation minus the kids (thank God). Good luck!


Earl, its not just Brazoria county. remember mine came from Kansas City, Missouri. There is something in the water there to.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

24Buds said:


> its cheeper to keep her......sorry bro. Hope it works out


Yep.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I saw mine yesterday, she's HR here at the plant (lucky me) she was sporting a new engagement ring I guess the 4th times a charm!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I saw mine yesterday to. Mine was sporting an extra 25 pounds..!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Little-bit said:


> I saw mine yesterday to. Mine was sporting an extra 25 pounds..!


Now that's funny, especially the big grin!

Dave


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> LMAO! HAHAHA Oh you forgot to add not getting her way.


no, they'll usually get over that pretty quickly.

once they taste their own wedding cake - there's no turning back.


----------



## rstrick1978 (Jul 28, 2008)

Stay strong, CYA with paperwork, keep all docs, then hang her a$& out to dry! I think you have enough to get her. 

In reply to where we find em......... they are everywhere.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Agreed, Sanity is priceless.
> .
> Hey Gregr1971 we need to start a club for divorced guy who get raped by the women and the system.. LOL!, but not really funny.


 I'll join. We could meet for monthly group/support sessions at a lake or deer lease.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Wait until you come home from a hunting trip and your 16 ft Stratus with 150 Evinrude with 10 hours on it has been sold to a Mexican national for 4,000 less than it was worth. So, how is it cheaper to keeper?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

copperhead said:


> Wait until you come home from a hunting trip and your 16 ft Stratus with 150 Evinrude with 10 hours on it has been sold to a Mexican national for 4,000 less than it was worth. So, how is it cheaper to keeper?


 it was a joke. sorry folks. Just makin a little fun. see my other post on this thread! wow :brew:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds to me like a lot of you guys should have made better choices the first time around. Instead of thinking with you little head you should have been thinking with your big head. :rotfl:


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Sounds to me like a lot of you guys should have made better choices the first time around. Instead of thinking with you little head you should have been thinking with your big head. :rotfl:


Bobby,
I've been married 33 years, but I'm sure some of these other guy's who it didn't work out for don't think it's ROTFL!!!

Dave


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

If she is awarded those possessions and debts through the court of law, then she is 100% responsible for them and your divorce decree will reflect her legal ownership of those items.
Yes, it may go against your credit report immediately, but you should be able to wipe those clean with the legal divorce decree.
Now, your mistake was to make payment on the truck and credit cards. Creditors with tell anyone anything and make threats to get you to pay the debts. They don't care who pays them, just as long as they are paid. Now that they are paid, you may get a judgement against her to repay you, but apparently she wasn't making payments in the first place, so you get screwed!
If it's in the decree, she has legal responsibility of them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txbigred said:


> Bobby,
> I've been married 33 years, but I'm sure some of these other guy's who it didn't work out for don't think it's ROTFL!!!
> 
> Dave


Then they should try to figure out what the reason was it didn't work out. They must have thought something of the other one at one time. Besides on here we only hear one side. It was posted to be funny. Remember this is the internet not real life.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

This is my nightmare and i'm not even married.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have been told this exact same thing, from what i gather, the ONLY thing i can pursue on the debt matter is a "motion to enforce". The vehicle is solely in my name, and i requested the decree state that she must refi. the vehicle, but she never did, She claimed that her attorney told her "not to worry about it, if you dont have the money, dont pat it, you wont get in trouble". I am seriously thinking of parking the vehicle in her driveway, throwing the keys in the pasture and leaving, she will atleast have posession of it!!!!!
It is nothing but a bunch of full blown BS, the ONLY thing a divorce decree is good for is child support, for the person who has the kids, and nothing more.



capt.sandbar said:


> If she is awarded those possessions and debts through the court of law, then she is 100% responsible for them and your divorce decree will reflect her legal ownership of those items.
> Yes, it may go against your credit report immediately, but you should be able to wipe those clean with the legal divorce decree.
> Now, your mistake was to make payment on the truck and credit cards. Creditors with tell anyone anything and make threats to get you to pay the debts. They don't care who pays them, just as long as they are paid. Now that they are paid, you may get a judgement against her to repay you, but apparently she wasn't making payments in the first place, so you get screwed!
> If it's in the decree, she has legal responsibility of them.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This is why I will remain a man whore. Unless one literally sweeps me off of my feet or she signs a prenup as big as the bible. LMAO!


----------



## smells like fish (Jul 6, 2009)

I think we should all post the names of our ex's on here as a "heads up" to the next guy. I wouldn't wish my ex on any of my fellow 2coolers.....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Mine came from Freeport:spineyes:. Wasn't thinking with my brain I guess. Been paying for it now for 10 years. I'd laugh at this because it sounds like my ex but it still hurts.


Uncanny! Mine was from Freeport too! It only took me 12 years to realize the mistake i made and $15,000 to get rid of her. h:


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Better yet, if you start dating someone new post her name on here to makes sure no one has any incriminating photos!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> This is why I will remain a man whore. Unless one literally sweeps me off of my feet or she signs a prenup as big as the bible. LMAO!


I have no idea why, but this pic came to mind when I read this post. kisssm


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Or how about this one? Glad I wasn't married to her!!!!:cheers:


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Ewww, who lost their tupee?


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

smells like fish said:


> I think we should all post the names of our ex's on here as a "heads up" to the next guy. I wouldn't wish my ex on any of my fellow 2coolers.....


That's Funny!!!

MAybe we could start a new service. Kinda like carfax or something? For a subscription fee, we'll give the details on the "old clunkers". Certified Pre-Owned, high milage, squeeks prety often, not real energy efficient...

I could keep going. Of course I've had two.:headknock


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I doubt anyone ever entered into marriage thinking it wouldn't last forever. 

Things happen, people change. So far, I guess I have been lucky.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

smells like fish said:


> I think we should all post the names of our ex's on here as a "heads up" to the next guy. I wouldn't wish my ex on any of my fellow 2coolers.....


Mine has another boyfriend, poor bastage dont even have a clue what he has coming. He thinks she is great. Give her a year or two youll see.AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Rats! I been working outside all day and missing all the good fun. There's an evil one in Danbury so ya'll watch out. Most all my tools are new now. And I got piece of mind and sleep much better. BTW, I can burp and fart as much as I want or need to in my skivies..Life is good. B&P


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Danger in Plano*

There's one you should stay away from in Plano too! But I have to tell y'all I got such a kick last night when I went to my daughter's VB game. My ex shows up - very late - with her boyfriend....she comes waltzing in and the boyfriend is scurrying to keep up, carrying her purse, her phone, her sweater, the stadium seats, and something in big paper sack. After the game she walks out and the boyfriend picks up everything, and goes scurrying after her again, purse and other belongings! I nearly laughed out loud! In the parking lot, she jumps in her car (she's driving), and waits for him to catch up, stows everything in the car, gets in, and they drive away. Guess she finally found what she wanted...LOL!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

JohnHumbert said:


> There's one you should stay away from in Plano too! But I have to tell y'all I got such a kick last night when I went to my daughter's VB game. My ex shows up - very late - with her boyfriend....she comes waltzing in and the boyfriend is scurrying to keep up, carrying her purse, her phone, her sweater, the stadium seats, and something in big paper sack. After the game she walks out and the boyfriend picks up everything, and goes scurrying after her again, purse and other belongings! I nearly laughed out loud! In the parking lot, she jumps in her car (she's driving), and waits for him to catch up, stows everything in the car, gets in, and they drive away. Guess she finally found what she wanted...LOL!!!


 Please let a brother know if she relocates to Mansfield.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

You know what would be bad? What happens if one our 2cool family got hooked up with another's EX? That might make some interesting fodder.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> I saw mine yesterday, she's HR here at the plant (lucky me) she was sporting a new engagement ring I guess the 4th times a charm!


Quit your whining Earl...Where the stuck me I have to see her every day. Do you want my desk???:slimer:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

ELF62 said:


> Quit your whining Earl...Where the stuck me I have to see her every day. Do you want my desk???:slimer:


At least they didn't stick you where you have to see my ex everyday.....You would be dead by now.....lmao.....


----------



## #1 (May 16, 2009)

Have only one thing to say

Cant
Understand
Normal
Thinking


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Been married once.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine harrased me for 16 years after the divorce... court date after date, re-up on support every time I got a raise... My Last child support payment was sent in june 2 years ago..my youngest daughter turned 18 and that was it... I have never heard from her since...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

time to call in Guido and Vinny for a one way fishing trip date............................


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

capt.sandbar said:


> That's Funny!!!
> 
> MAybe we could start a new service. Kinda like carfax or something? For a subscription fee, we'll give the details on the "old clunkers". Certified Pre-Owned, high milage, squeeks prety often, not real energy efficient...
> 
> I could keep going. Of course I've had two.:headknock


I'm not giving the name of my ex. I want her to find someone else as quick as possible and start making his life miserable.

Here's my "exfax":
low mileage (very little sex)
new parts (boob job)
interesting (crazy as the day is long)
helpful (tells you everything you do wrong)

LOL. Sorry guys, can't help you with the name. The only advice I can give is to wear a string of garlic around your neck when in Harris County.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Mine harrased me for 16 years after the divorce... court date after date, re-up on support every time I got a raise... My Last child support payment was sent in june 2 years ago..my youngest daughter turned 18 and that was it... I have never heard from her since...


Your Daughter or your ex?

Funny how that works out. I was an ok guy as long as I sent the check. Now the phone doesn't ring anymore.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> time to call in Guido and Vinny for a one way fishing trip date............................


Exactly!!!! When I got divorced, after about 2 years, I started making ALOT more money than we got divorced. She brings her happy ***** down to visit and inform me she wants to go back to court for more money. I simply reminded her that for a small sum of money, I could have everything I wanted. Her out of my life permanetly and custody of my daughter. Amazingly, the subject never can up again.:cheers:


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Tiny said:


> So... she was awarded the truck, *but the truck was still in your name *and she got it reposessed, the bank told you to come pay the money and get the truck or you were at default, because it's in your name, and she wants the truck back, even though she apparently can't afford it??
> 
> Hmmm.....


 Since the truck is still in your name, could you just sell it and pay it off altogether? What could she do?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Your Daughter or your ex?
> 
> Funny how that works out. I was an ok guy as long as I sent the check. Now the phone doesn't ring anymore.


 My ex.... My daughter loves me....


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i would still loose, it is upside down. but i do have FULL COVERAGE.


txranger said:


> Since the truck is still in your name, could you just sell it and pay it off altogether? What could she do?


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

gregr1971 said:


> i would still loose, it is upside down. but i do have FULL COVERAGE.


I got an idea.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm curious of anyone on this board has been successful getting an ex to pay debt as the result of a divorce. I've been through enforcement hearings and they say you can't do anything about debt in the state of texas. Since the debt was a joint credit card, they don't care about the divorce court, and since she isn't paying this $20k debt, it's ruining my credit. My wife was given the funds to pay the debt, but refuses to use it. She says she doesn't have the money.

Has anybody been able to resolve this legally?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

get er done!


fishin styx said:


> I got an idea.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

gregr1971 said:


> get er done!


You still lose unless you bought gap insurance.

Insurance only pays what they feel the car is worth.

Besides, I heard Lake Travis is still too low to push your insurance frauds over the cliff.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

gap is there, but i could not bring myself to do that, with my luck, i would get caught.



Main Frame 8 said:


> You still lose unless you bought gap insurance.
> 
> Insurance only pays what they feel the car is worth.
> 
> Besides, I heard Lake Travis is still too low to push your insurance frauds over the cliff.


----------



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

Regarding joint credit debt. The credit bureaus can only put a disclaimer on your credit report stating that it is the responsibility of your ex. It will still effect your credit score. 

Been divorced over 16 years, ex has been re-married for over 12 years. I did a lump sum settlement 2 years after the divorce. Got tired of her calling me because the system was taking too long to send her the check. This was approved and signed by the judge. She took me to court 2 years ago and the court awared her a modification, so now I have to pay child support again. She tried to get the court to give her retro back to when the lump sum was given. You have to love our court system.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*just saying*



gregr1971 said:


> WRONG!!!
> Not when there is infedelity involved, that was money well spent, ALL *$23,000.00* of it!


As a member of the same fraternity that you are in,*GWGBOD*"guys who got bent over in divorce" I can honestly say you did/paid more to join then I did....DANG! I guess I can stop crying about what that witch I was married to cost me and i'm still paying.....(it's like the gift that keeps on giving)

then again, sounds like you got da big bucks and can afford it b/c if it were me somebody might get invited on a deep sea trip,with only one of us returning, hopefully me...lol just jokin just jokin...good luck


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

divorce isn't fair, but it's worth it.

The women always win - they get 1/2 the money and all the *****



I just count myself lucky that I got divorced when we were flat-*** broke and I got off relatively easy with no alimony, no "spousal support", no car payments and only a few thousand in credit card bills.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> divorce isn't fair, but it's worth it.
> 
> The women always win - they get 1/2 the money and all the *****
> 
> ...


If she took you back to court, you's be down to @ 97,000 greenies.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think I was divorced before I ever discovered 2Cool, and she was loooooong gone before the greenie system was ever put into place.

so she has no claim to them. 

:rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

gregr1971 said:


> get er done!


I got full coverage on my truck as well, already have a new one on the way, let's do this!


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> divorce isn't fair, but it's worth it.


There's the old joke:

"Why is divorce so expensive?"

"Because it's worth it!"


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Boat ramp blunder does wonders. OOps I forgot to set the brake.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Boat ramp blunder does wonders. OOps I forgot to set the brake.


"dammit - I must have left in gear...again."


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

That was attorney fees alone, for NOTHING! No big bucks here, that depleted my savings, and then some!!

I paid 23k to have someone tell me i have to pay an astronomical amount of child support. THANK YOU TEXAS!!!!



muddnasty said:


> As a member of the same fraternity that you are in,*GWGBOD*"guys who got bent over in divorce" I can honestly say you did/paid more to join then I did....DANG! I guess I can stop crying about what that witch I was married to cost me and i'm still paying.....(it's like the gift that keeps on giving)
> 
> then again, sounds like you got da big bucks and can afford it b/c if it were me somebody might get invited on a deep sea trip,with only one of us returning, hopefully me...lol just jokin just jokin...good luck


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hmmmmmm......... sad2sm



speckle-catcher said:


> "dammit - I must have left in gear...again."


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

snarfer35 said:


> Regarding joint credit debt. The credit bureaus can only put a disclaimer on your credit report stating that it is the responsibility of your ex. It will still effect your credit score.
> 
> Been divorced over 16 years, ex has been re-married for over 12 years. I did a lump sum settlement 2 years after the divorce. Got tired of her calling me because the system was taking too long to send her the check. This was approved and signed by the judge. She took me to court 2 years ago and the court awared her a modification, so now I have to pay child support again. She tried to get the court to give her retro back to when the lump sum was given. You have to love our court system.


I don't think I could handle the anger that I would have over something like this. I hope I don't end up in the same situation as you guys. I know stuff gets hard sometimes but I hope that I can always work out the issues.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> That was attorney fees alone, for NOTHING! No big bucks here, that depleted my savings, and then some!!
> 
> I paid 23k to have someone tell me i have to pay an astronomical amount of child support. THANK YOU TEXAS!!!!


I wish I only paid $23k. I'm well over that number and too embarrassed to admit the actual number. And I still get ruined credit and no legal recourse. I can't say I'm that angry with my ex. She is crazy and will do anything. I'm angry with the court system for allowing her to steal money given to me in the final decree and not providing a way to get it back. The fact that I need to go to court again to get the court to provide a THIRD order to turn an account over to me from the final divorce a year ago. In the mean time, attorneys get rich.

Sounds like no solution for the credit card debt. My advice to anyone getting a divorce is to cancel all credit cards, even if it mean you violate the mutual injunctions. It's better than the alternative given by the courts.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thank you God for my woman....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Thank you God for my woman....


Dont count your cards yet..Your still alive. LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Ex-report 
Model "Jessica"
Make "?" She has been married to many times to keep up!
Color -White
Engine -B*&^n ( like the rest of the town)
Trans -Bad it only has Granny gear and reverse for when I confront her about CS.

Body- beat to H&!!. major hail damage on trunk and rear fender.
Grill- Multi color & missing peaces.

Sad thing is someone decided to buy it, now he is the one $40k in debt.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

So i get a call from my attorney last night, she was finally able to get a response from the ex's attorney.
Unknown to me, the "you know what" filed for a modification to the final decree, saying it is not fair to her due to the fact that she does not have the lifestyle she used to have.
My response to my attorney was "AND?? I am not the one who bedded down with another man". 
Well, she is asking for me to sell my bike for fair market value, and give her half, sell my last acre of land that i currently live on for fair market value, and give her half. (mind you that i bought the house and acerage that she has now, cash money, nothing owed). and is also asking for the dodge truck, and i pay for it, as well as an increase in child support. ( she is already getting the maximum C.S. the state allows), and feels she should be entitled to some of my retirement and IRA's. 

I really hope that judge huffstetler does not allow this to happen, BUT he has been known to screw over the fathers. I pray to god that he considers the fact that she is not allowing me to have a relationship with my daughter, and all of this backfires on her. ANYBODY in their right mind can see that she is on greedy woman!!!

IF ANYONE HERE EVER GETS TOGETHER WITH HER, I FEEL FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bull Fish said:


> Ex-report
> Model "Jessica"
> Make "?" She has been married to many times to keep up!
> Color -White
> ...


If she is that bad, why did you marry her in the first place? Makes me wonder what kind of guy your are to have to marry a woman that bad.:rotfl:


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Park the truck at greenspoint mall over night !!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> So i get a call from my attorney last night, she was finally able to get a response from the ex's attorney.
> Unknown to me, the "you know what" filed for a modification to the final decree, saying it is not fair to her due to the fact that she does not have the lifestyle she used to have.
> My response to my attorney was "AND?? I am not the one who bedded down with another man".
> Well, she is asking for me to sell my bike for fair market value, and give her half, sell my last acre of land that i currently live on for fair market value, and give her half. (mind you that i bought the house and acerage that she has now, cash money, nothing owed). and is also asking for the dodge truck, and i pay for it, as well as an increase in child support. ( she is already getting the maximum C.S. the state allows), and feels she should be entitled to some of my retirement and IRA's.
> ...


Man I feel ya. Mine was the same way except i didnt have as much as you do for her to take. It is definantly an experience that I dont want to have again. I once at 25yrs old had a house in Seabrook, a motorcycle, a bay boat, and offshore boat, big arse go cart, a garage. LOL! Well after ther divorce I have a truck, live at my dads for now, just sold my boat, no motorcycle, and bills out the yang that resulted from our relationship. But I tell ya what. I am pretty furkin happy man. I will get another house soon and another boat. Just be strong and keep your wits, it cant go on forever. Anything you have paid for sign it over into someone elses name now if you can so she cant get it.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

there are several on this board who can attest to the type of person i am.



Bobby said:


> If she is that bad, why did you marry her in the first place? Makes me wonder what kind of guy your are to have to marry a woman that bad.:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> there are several on this board who can attest to the type of person i am.


Did you not even see the quote in my post? Sorry everything on this board isn't about you.:rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

This thread has been very informative....moral of the story, PRE NUP....assuming i ever get married in the first place....but women are sneaky, they can get you in common law marriage now too...anyone have any bad experiences with that???


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Moral of the story is don't get married. I love my wife, but all women are crazy and vendictive to some degree. Use them at night, kick them out when done, get a good night sleep and go fishing in the morning. Life will be good.

Hang in there guy, when it is all over you will be even more broke but even happier.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

judge huffstetler is the last thing I would ever want to hear! You were wrong and should have give everything to her in the beginning. His mind is made up before you walk in. I watched that man stick it it to my cuz. The lawers agreed out of court and both parties were happy as all get out! Walked in and huffstetler told him directly that he did not care what they agreed on or anything else and he was to pay what he says like or not. And this was the 3rd or 4th time in a row.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

that sucks. i hope everything works out for you. what a *****.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Cant you ask for a different Judge?


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

as I am reading this thread there is a banner ad for divorce writer only $14, guess it pays to watch the ads


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Bobby said:


> If she is that bad, why did you marry her in the first place? Makes me wonder what kind of guy your are to have to marry a woman that bad.:rotfl:


Bobby, no dissrespect to you or your comment. But I was 17 when we started dating at 18 I became a father and with that my life changed for the better. I was not the best of a person proir to my son, my morals and activities were not in the line of which I was rased. Needless to say that also when I met her she was a 10 and we were both young. I as a better person was attempting to provide for my familey to the best of my ability and was called to travel to Utah for 3 months for work. with this plan I would be able to travel home once a month to see my familey or they could fly to see me, on the company dime. As well as the plan was to be able to save enough money to buy a home for us when I returned. But to my supprise when I returned home I recieved a phone call from one of my closet freinds, he informed me of what was happening while i was gone. Things were not good at the home front and I had not a dime left in the bank either.

The moral is I was young and people change sometimes for the better ( as i think that I have) and sometimes for the worse (Her case IMHO). I now have Sole Custody of my son, a few years ago she came to me and asked for me to allow her to have more of a relationship with our son. I did and now do allow her to spend time with him as she is his mother and it is what it is, I would not trade him for the world. I believe that she has opened her eyes to her mistakes. I try not to dispise her for any of her actions as I was rased to forgive and forget. Trust me I will always hold agrude but i stive to be the better person in the situation.

Greg sorry to steal the thread for a few.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

James Howell said:


> holy ****, and people still keep asking me why I've never been married. I would blow about every gasket if this happened. Good luck.


I agree James. The more I read and talk to married and divorced men, the more I think this single life if pretty good.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I had a bad marriage once, but now number 2 is the best I could ever imagine!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

not a chance.



saltwatersensations said:


> Cant you ask for a different Judge?


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> So i get a call from my attorney last night, she was finally able to get a response from the ex's attorney.
> Unknown to me, the "you know what" filed for a modification to the final decree, saying it is not fair to her due to the fact that she does not have the lifestyle she used to have.
> My response to my attorney was "AND?? I am not the one who bedded down with another man".
> Well, she is asking for me to sell my bike for fair market value, and give her half, sell my last acre of land that i currently live on for fair market value, and give her half. (mind you that i bought the house and acerage that she has now, cash money, nothing owed). and is also asking for the dodge truck, and i pay for it, as well as an increase in child support. ( she is already getting the maximum C.S. the state allows), and feels she should be entitled to some of my retirement and IRA's.
> ...


So here's the deal as explained by my now former attorney. A modification opens up a strong possibility of an appeal. You'd probably have to get a new attorney since they specialize. The end result is even more attorney fees. That's the bad news. I'm told judges do not typically modify the final decree over money. Most modifications are due to custody. The good news is my ex was denied a new trial in the same court that heard our trial and eventually dropped her appeal, but I'm still trying to get an enforcement of the final decree issued a year ago. No matter what, attorneys get rich.


----------



## Blexter (Sep 3, 2009)

I too have an exwife. When I married her I was told I was her 2nd husband.... I found that I was actually her 5th.
Therefore I propose that a new department be started on 2COOL -
We can call it the "EXWIVES CLEARING HOUSE" -posting name, SS, known address and BAD HABITS! :dance:

Remember .. it's true.... "No matter how good she looks- Somebody, somewhere, is tired of putting up with her."

Better yet ... rent - don't buy!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

alant said:


> No matter what, attorneys get rich.


Agreed, i swear i saw my old attorney driving a new mercedes the other day, lisensce plate read " THA-NKS" !!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I guess that's why I've been married to my high school sweetheart for 44 years - I need to keep an eye on her. I imagine she could be pretty mean if she wanted to be.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Blexter said:


> I too have an exwife. When I married her I was told I was her 2nd husband.... I found that I was actually her 5th.
> Therefore I propose that a new department be started on 2COOL -
> We can call it the "EXWIVES CLEARING HOUSE" -posting name, SS, known address and BAD HABITS! :dance:
> 
> ...


how does that old saying go....something like "if it flies, floats, or ****s, rent it, don't buy it" anyone ever heard that one?


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

In case if anyone wants a good lawyer my g/f used to work with a guy named James Ryan I think. I can get his number for you. I know its James something. But from my understanding He is a richard to the nth degree. But is a good lawyer. He has gotten several of my g/fs friends off for DWI's. One girl was visibly drunk in the video the cops provided and she still got off. 

He does it all. 

I am not trying to sell the guy to you and I don't work for him and have never met him. Just trying to pass along some help.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bull Fish said:


> Bobby, no dissrespect to you or your comment. But I was 17 when we started dating at 18 I became a father and with that my life changed for the better. I was not the best of a person proir to my son, my morals and activities were not in the line of which I was rased. Needless to say that also when I met her she was a 10 and we were both young. I as a better person was attempting to provide for my familey to the best of my ability and was called to travel to Utah for 3 months for work. with this plan I would be able to travel home once a month to see my familey or they could fly to see me, on the company dime. As well as the plan was to be able to save enough money to buy a home for us when I returned. But to my supprise when I returned home I recieved a phone call from one of my closet freinds, he informed me of what was happening while i was gone. Things were not good at the home front and I had not a dime left in the bank either.
> 
> The moral is I was young and people change sometimes for the better ( as i think that I have) and sometimes for the worse (Her case IMHO). I now have Sole Custody of my son, a few years ago she came to me and asked for me to allow her to have more of a relationship with our son. I did and now do allow her to spend time with him as she is his mother and it is what it is, I would not trade him for the world. I believe that she has opened her eyes to her mistakes. *I try not to dispise her for any of her actions as I was rased to forgive and forget. Trust me I will always hold agrude but i stive to be the better person in the situation. *
> 
> Greg sorry to steal the thread for a few.


You say this, but post this?


Bull Fish said:


> Ex-report
> Model "Jessica"
> Make "?" She has been married to many times to keep up!
> Color -White
> ...


 Something don't jive.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Bobby said:


> You say this, but post this?
> 
> Something don't jive.


Bobby it was meant as a pure joke. If you knew Greg you would know that he has a good sence a humor, and if you read all of the post regarding this thread you would realize that the first post was in responce to a comment regarding posting up about a "ex-fax" or something along those lines. A little humor tends to take things off of someones mind for the moment and make them feel a lilttle better and not so stressed about a situation.

If it would make you feel better about the situation I would be more than happy to delete My orrigional post so that you might think a little higher of me the next time that I post up on this board.

Just let me know how you would like for me to handle this situation so that I can gain your respect when I make a post.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just keep posting and get rid of the thin skin.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Classic!!!!!!!!!!



#1 said:


> Have only one thing to say
> 
> Cant
> Understand
> ...


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> Agreed, i swear i saw my old attorney driving a new mercedes the other day, lisensce plate read " THA-NKS" !!


My former attorney drove a Caddy. I think I paid for the car and two years of her kids college education. I don't begrudge anyone for making a lot of money, but I do resent not being advised of the consequences. I would certainly have made different decisions through the process. OK. I gotta stop now. Thanks for listening. No more on this topic. Life goes on.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread, but it sounds like some legal help is needed here.
What she did is bu-l sh=t


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Remember, if you have kids, it's "til death do you part." Hopefully, they vamoose first. 
I feel your pain dude, some women just live for ripping your heart out and then jumping up and down on it. Good luck to you, hope you find a new improved version.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

As of today,it looks as though things MIGHT go my way!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> As of today,it looks as though things MIGHT go my way!


Sounds good! Good luck.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Been following along and I hope they do Greg! There should be some justice in the world! I don't want to use any terms to describe this type snake-in-the-grass, but my wife's Grandfather married one of the lowest sort and she made off with all of his stuff immediately after she suffocated him. I can't prove it 100%, but her last 3 or 4 husbands all died mysteriously. I would still say she is worth about 7 ounces of lead. He was a nice guy!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Y'all make me want to go file on mine TODAY instead of waiting for the 15 yr old to finish school.


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Blexter said:


> I too have an exwife. When I married her I was told I was her 2nd husband.... I found that I was actually her 5th.
> Therefore I propose that a new department be started on 2COOL -
> We can call it the "EXWIVES CLEARING HOUSE" -posting name, SS, known address and BAD HABITS! :dance:
> 
> ...


i worked in iraq...various bases had "Wall of Shame"..they were these giant bill boards with usually pics of their ex-wives,what they did,pic of them in variuos situations,divorce papers,etc..we need to employ this idea .


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

As ruthless and mean spirited as my wife can be, I hope I never have to go through this.
I hope it works out for you.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

I would never harm a hair on her head BUT there are ways to make her leave and NEVER EVER even think about you again.

Just think about it .................and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's one hint ....................... drug dealer


Figure out what to do with them . Then make the call .


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, off to court i go..................


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just in general, there are not enough bad things you can say about an Ex-Wife! I feel your pain Bro!

In criminal court justice is decided by how much money you have for a lawyer. In divorce court justice is determined by how you are plumbed.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> Well, off to court i go..................


Good luck. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

And the world wonders why Americans aint havin kids anymore.

BS


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dayum, I must be one of the few lucky ones...got to keep my land, my truck, my boat, and we split the money 50/50. She kept the house that she bought before we got married. Hadn't talked to her in a year. Guess its all that good clean livin I been doin. Oh, and no lawyers got involved (no kids):cheers:


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

We need an update......., been following your story quietly. Hopefully everything went in your favor!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

welder said:


> I would never harm a hair on her head BUT there are ways to make her leave and NEVER EVER even think about you again.
> 
> Just think about it .................and keep your mouth shut.


Care to share a couple? I have a feeling mine will move within a couple of blocks of anywhere I go just to nag at me regularly.


----------

